# cant crunch anymore



## Arrakis9 (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, its been a pretty decent run i'd say but i cant crunch with my machine anymore due to the fact the electric company decided to raise the rates here... 

i wish you all the best of luck and i might be back sometime later down the road to help you guys out again


----------



## Kreij (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks, Arrakis. Everyone has to balance their budgets and has their family to take care of, so we all know where you are coming from.

Thanks for everything you've done, and maybe we'll see you back in the future.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for crunching for us while you could, as much as I like to provide as much work as I can for WCG, real life is far more important, and if you have to stop for now then it is perfectly understandable.  If you ever choose to start again, we will be here waiting


----------



## bogmali (Nov 15, 2009)

I feel your pain bro.......I had to do the same thing.


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll pick up where you left off.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2009)

I might be in the same boat next month. I have to see how my crunching and folding is going to effect my electric bill.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 15, 2009)

These things happen. Best of luck to you. We hope to see you crunching in the future.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 15, 2009)

thats wierd.  My bill is only $95 usually, but with folding it went up to $106 (maybe?) not to big of a deal here.  either way, I wish you all the best, and hope you can continue sometime in the future.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2009)

we got your back buddy 


We all understand and I really hope to see you back and crunching one day


----------



## Arrakis9 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks guys .. yah its a real killer going from normal $350 a month to $475 leaving this thing on 24/7


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

Arrakis+9 said:


> thanks guys .. yah its a real killer going from normal $350 a month to $475 leaving this thing on 24/7



yikes and I'm complaining for $330


----------



## extrasalty (Nov 16, 2009)

Folding in the winter is a great way to stay warm.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 16, 2009)

You guys in the hotter climates NEED to look at this.  Consider it part of your Folding/WCG solution.


----------

